# Step 7 V5.2 SP1, Siemens hat die Sache nicht im Griff.



## Anonymous (25 August 2003)

Auch der SP1 zu S7 V5.2 hat die gröbsten fehler nicht bereinigt,
die Performance ist ein Witz, die Bedienung völlig am Benutzer vorbei.

Ich hab meine Softwarepflegeverträge nun gekündigt.

Mal sehen, ob die Konkurenz (für weit weniger Geld)  sich etwas mehr Mühe gibt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

*S7 V5.2 Update*

Hallo Werner,
welche großen Fehler hat das neue Update nicht bereinigt?? Lohnt es sich, das neue Update zu installieren? Auf was muss man achten??


----------



## Sandra Siegrist (9 September 2003)

Hallo Werner 

Hast Du schon alternative Software zu S7 getestet? Ich währe interessiert an Deinen Erfahrungen, weil ich mit Siemens auch sehr unzufrieden bin. 

Bester Dank und freundliche Grüsse,

Sandra


----------

